# Anyone ordered from Online Cycling Gear?



## chad.trent

I tried searching but as you probably guessed from the name of the company it came back with thousands of results and none related to this.

Anyways... I used to buy all my clothing at Performance because they had sizes that fit someone like me who is larger. With them no longer being around I went searching and stumbled across Online Cycling Gear. Prices seem almost too good to be true, but they have larger sizes so I'm tempted to try them out.

Anyone bought from them? How is the quality?

And if anyone has suggestions for other companies that make larger size clothing I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kiwisimon

send an email to Voler. They should be able to help you. They make up to XXXL. 
e.g. https://www.voler.com/browse/product/li/1T1018R
email: [email protected]


----------



## chad.trent

Ahh. Cool. I'll check them out.


----------



## Elvin

Hi Chad...know it is a late add to this thread, but for the holidays, my sister had gotten our whole family matching jerseys. Quality seems pretty good, it seems like they pass along the savings from not having a top tier brand name associated with them, owning the entire manufacturing process, while getting good designs on their jerseys. Gripper waist standard (can be optionally left off order) and zipper pull is on the left (men, women, kids) (which is counter to my other jerseys).

You can pop in your chest size or your additional details to generate two kinds of recommended fit. It also appears for your first order of a type of garment product that you can get a free swap in size. (right now I think during COVID, they are allowing folks to keep item for 80% off [below cost] on reorder).

What's great for outfitting a team/group, is that any design can be custom sized for men, women, kids even if by default the design is only listed under men/women/kids.

One other thing to note is that they may be shipped direct from their factory in Asia so there will be a few weeks to get orders out. COVID and the holiday shipping delays just made things worse.




chad.trent said:


> I tried searching but as you probably guessed from the name of the company it came back with thousands of results and none related to this.
> 
> Anyways... I used to buy all my clothing at Performance because they had sizes that fit someone like me who is larger. With them no longer being around I went searching and stumbled across Online Cycling Gear. Prices seem almost too good to be true, but they have larger sizes so I'm tempted to try them out.
> 
> Anyone bought from them? How is the quality?
> 
> And if anyone has suggestions for other companies that make larger size clothing I'd appreciate it.


----------

